# O/U for a "low" price?



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if any of you would recommend me a "low" price o/u shotgun, 12 gauge 3". When I mean low, I'm more about a low price for reasonnable quality. I'm not thinking of using it has a primary gun and so, I might only do a bit of upland with it but I need a double-barrel to shoot at the dog training I'm registerated to.

Thanks in advance! :beer:

Frank


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you going new or used?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

With an over/under you really are going to get more bang for your buck looking in the used market for Brownings, Rugers, Beretta's, etc.

I have shot and handled a couple of different cheaper o/u's, mainly the remington spartan and the mossberg silver reserve. They are ok, but I seriously doubt the longevity of them. O/U's wear over time, and you can usually tell the wear by the postion of the release lever. I have shot 10's of 1000's of rounds through my browning, everything from trap loads to 3 1/2" geese loads and it shows no sign of wear. It can also be sent back to the factory to be rebuilt if it ever does wear out.

Brownings, used, will probably run 700 to 1000, give or take condition of the firearm. Rugers are probably around the same, maybe a 100 cheaper if you find a real good deal. You will probably want to look for screw in chokes too, just for versatility.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Check out a Stoeger trap model whether you shoot trap or not. Less that $700.00 with choke tubes and an adjustable comb.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Southdakbearfan has some good advice. I'd add, F.A.I.R Veronas and older SKB's, 500 and 600 series to the list. Only thing is the SKBs will be fixed choked guns. These should run $100-$200 less than the Browning group he mentioned.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies! :beer:

I'll take a look at some good condition used guns!

Frank


----------

